# Female Black Rock Scorpion had babies and Need Help



## Jacob_V (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello!

So a few months ago I bought a female BRS. When I first got her she looked really fat, and today when I went to go check on her / feed her I noticed all these white things on her... turns out when I had a closer look they were babies! I have no idea how she got pregnant, I was told she was never with a male when I bought her. Anyway, I need help with this as I have NO idea on what to do / care for the babies. How long do I keep them with her for and do I have to buy a tone of small containers to put them in until they are older and I decide on what to do with them, or?

Any help will be amazing, thank you.
Jacob.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, congrats on the unexpected delivery.

Anyway, you can't seperate yet. You must wait until they leave their mother. In the meantime, provide the mother with enough food for her not to resort to cannibalism, which they can also be known to undergo when stressed.

When they leave her, collect them and place them in separate deli boxes, feeding them baby pinhead crickets, and keeping humidity up so as to aid in their molts. If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Kind regards,
Herpo


----------



## Jacob_V (Jan 19, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Well, congrats on the unexpected delivery.
> 
> Anyway, you can't seperate yet. You must wait until they leave their mother. In the meantime, provide the mother with enough food for her not to resort to cannibalism, which they can also be known to undergo when stressed.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! What's the best way to keep / check the humidity? As of this moment I think the humidity is fine for the mother. 
I usually do 2-3 crickets per day should I keep the same or increase? Also I am assuming when the separate they all have to be in their own container or can I double up?

Also, I will probably PM you a bit in the upcoming days just to get a tad more info. I want to do my best in raising these little buggers. 
Thanks, Jacob.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 19, 2016)

I've heard of sphagnum being used to maintain humidity, as well as a small sponge in the water bowl, which they also drink from. But if your female has shed in her current conditions, keep it at that for her and her babies.

I would feed here maybe 2-3 extra. If she wants them, she'll kill them. But keep watch, and remove them if she doesn't want them, as they could cause her to eat the babies.

If you need any help, contact myself, or these guys. Great breeders, and they were always ready to help with my mantids and stick insects. I highly recommend.

Good luck, and keep us posted,
Herpo


----------



## Jacob_V (Jan 19, 2016)

Herpo said:


> I've heard of sphagnum being used to maintain humidity, as well as a small sponge in the water bowl, which they also drink from. But if your female has shed in her current conditions, keep it at that for her and her babies.
> 
> I would feed here maybe 2-3 extra. If she wants them, she'll kill them. But keep watch, and remove them if she doesn't want them, as they could cause her to eat the babies.
> 
> ...




thanks for all your help! I will keep you posted as much as I can. 

Again, thank you. Jacob


----------

